# Cash Passports (by Travelex) any people had experience?



## ChrisGraham (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi

As a contingency I was thinking of using a product being offered that is essentially a pre-loaded card which can be used in ATM's. You can load it from UK bank accounts. I was wondering if anyone has used TRavelEx's product and their viewpoints?

Cheers Chris


----------

